# Ultimate landscape



## trcapro (Jan 21, 2012)

If you had one single place on earth at which you could spend a single day shooting landscape photography, where would it be and why?


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 21, 2012)

Antelope Canyon is a popular spot.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 21, 2012)

I haven't been everywhere, I hear Iceland is Great and Some of South America Spectacular.

But if I had to choose it would be between Yosemite NP and Yellowstone. Yellowstone is more varied, But in ultimate spectacle, Yosemite wins and I still belive it is the best NP, even though it has been done.

Personally for less known and photographed, I like The Anza-Borrego Desert


----------



## unpopular (Jan 21, 2012)

Red Desert in WY has been the place I have always wanted to go, but never had a vehicle. Ferris Dune Field, also in WY is another such location. It's REALLY hard to get, but practically unknown:

http://www.kendriesephoto.com/index.php#mi=2&pt=1&pi=10000&s=4&p=3&a=0&at=0

Siberia interests me as a more exotic location.


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know if I could pick one place.  One thing I know though, is that I prefer to photograph landscapes where the sky is at least as interesting as the ground.  So it would have to be a place that gets complex photogenic weather.  Some of those dessert locations, while beautiful, so often have cloudless skies...


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 21, 2012)

In couldn't agree more about Clouds having immeasurable impact in the quality of a photo..That's why you know what time of year to shoot the desert, which would be now. Some of my best cloud skies have been shot in the desert. If the I don't see the clouds I need, I don't go


----------



## unpopular (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ the deserts of Wyoming, Idaho, Oregon and North Nevada usually have good cloud cover in mid fall and spring. Of course during these seasons surprise blizzards or flash flooding is a MAJOR concern.


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 21, 2012)

Antelope Canyon will be interesting for a few hours but definitely not a DAY. Plus, your camera will not survive a day of sand raining on it.

Zion, Yosemite will be worthy of a full day.. heck, a week each!
Also, Jiu Zhai Gou in Si Chuan China is definitely a few days worth, but since it gets upwards of more than 10k visitors each day, it's reeeeaaallly hard to get a clean shot of anything.
I'm sure there are many places in the Himalayas region worth dying for too!


----------



## mishele (Jan 21, 2012)

I would love to go to the following places.....
Ireland
Iceland
Bora bora
Costa Rica
I have the trips all planned...lol Now all I have to do is win the lottery!!!!! WOOT!!


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (Jan 21, 2012)

I would love to photogrpah storms in America, first choice would be Nebraska, the supercells there are phenomenal!


----------



## Randpix (Jan 22, 2012)

The place I loved the most is "Saint Catherine" in Egypt. Really a great spot..


----------



## bmw4l1f3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Lake Powell.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 23, 2012)

You could spend an eternity in Yosemite and never capture the same scene twice.


----------



## trcapro (Feb 29, 2012)

Some of the most interesting scenes I've shot haven't really been in exotic places. But I would have to say a really cool place to shoot  is in the Smokey Mountain national Forest on the boarder of Tennessee and North Carolina. Great scenery and amazing sunsets.


----------



## trcapro (Feb 29, 2012)

This one is from a famous garden in South Carolina. Forgive me for not embedding the shot. When i try to add photos, nothing on here seems to work.

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/226919_10150204094892398_158343552397_7003466_7941295_n.jpg


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 2, 2012)

think I'll go a different route and go with Alaska.


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd take what I don't have and go with Peru.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 3, 2012)

Iceland or Vietnam


----------

